# Oak of some kind



## ClintW (Sep 2, 2016)

Found this old oak timber. Here is a end grain slice and a sanded riftsawn face grain shot 2*3". Any ideas on the species? I was thinking white oak maybe. The Color is a bit dark.


----------



## phinds (Sep 2, 2016)

might be oak. you need MUCH cleaner end grain to tell much of anything


----------



## ClintW (Sep 2, 2016)

@phinds I'll try to clean it up tonight a bit.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 3, 2016)

Hope these are better.


----------



## phinds (Sep 3, 2016)

Definitely looks like oak and the apparent tylosis in the first pic would make it white oak. Definitely not a live oak, whether it's red or white.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

